# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  Κανείς δεν καταλαβαίνει

## ariana

Καλησπέρα είμαι 18 χρονών έχω εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια κοινωνική φοβία και έχω βελτιωθεί αρκετα με την ψυχοθεραπεία πιο πολύ οσον αφορά το να είμαι λειτουργική δηλαδη να πηγαίνω για ψώνια κλπ.Όμως έχω ακόμη πρόβλημα στις διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις,δεν μιλάω πολύ, δεν κραταώ βλεμματική επαφή,ντρέπομαι πολύ,μιλάω χαμηλόφωνα.Προσπαθώ παρα πολύ να το αλλάξω αυτο δηλαδη προσπαθώ να συμμετέχω σε συζητήσεις,να εκτίθομαι στον φόβο μου,συναντω καινουρια άτομα και δεν το αποφεύγω παρόλο που θέλω να το αποφύγω αλλα πολλες φορές επείδη δεν μιλάω πολυ,φαίνομαι απομακρη,λεω με το ζορι γεια, οχι επειδη δεν θελω να πω αλλα επειδη αγχωνομαι και ετσι οι αλλοι νομιζουν οτι ειμαι αγενης οτι δεν τους συμπαθω και μετα απογοητευομαι γιατι πραγματικα προσπαθω.Πολλες φορες νιωθω οτι θελω να μιλησω αλλα δεν μπορω,εχω τοσο αγχος οτι θα με κρινουν που οι σκεψεις μου και αυτα που θελω να πω τις περισσοτερες φορες δεν γινονται ποτε λεξεις δηλαδη δεν τα λεω.Το χειροτερο ειναι οτι εχω τοσο αγχος μην με κρινουν που τελικα με ολα αυτα που κανω για να αποφυγω να με κρινουν πχ χαμηλη βλεμματικη επαφη,απομονωση.. προξενουν ακομη περισσοτερη κριτικη γιατι ολοι νομιζουν εξαιτιας αυτων οτι ειμαι αγενης και το εχω μαθει οτι το νομιζουν γιατι το εχουν πει.Εκει που εκτιθεμαι στο φοβο μου και χαιρομαι για την προσπαθεια μου γιατι δεν το απεφυγα ακομη κι αν δεν μιλουσα πολυ,απογοητευομαι γιατι η προσπαθεια δεν ειναι ποτε αρκετη και ολοι νομιζουν οτι ειμαι αγενης,και αυτοι που ξερουν οτι εχω κοινωνικη φοβια μου λενε οτι δεν προσπαθω ενω πραγματικα προσπαθω παρα πολυ,δεν ξερω τι αλλο να κανω.

----------


## elis

το προβλημα ειναι τι γνωμη εχεισ εσυ για τον εαυτο σου και τι θα του πεισ αγενη μπορει να σε χαρακτηρησει ενασ που σε γουσταρει γτ δεν του μιλησεσ οπωσ θα σε ελεγε ξινη κρυα κλπ εγω που για μενα εισαι μικρη θα λεγα καλυτερα που δεν μιλαει μη μασ ζαλιζει κι ολασ γτ εχουμε δικα μασ προβληματα αρα σκεψου η διαφορα δυναμικησ και η θεση στην οποια βρισκεσαι δημιουργει μια αποψη στον καθενα μασ ουτε η αποψη των συνομιλικων σου ειναι αληθεια ουτε η δικια μου η αληθεια ειναι θα δουλεψεισ με τον εαυτο σου η θα πασ σε ψυχολογο και μετα θα μασ πεισ το ολο προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν μπορεισ να κανεισ μια συζητηση και να την ευχαριστηθεισ σε λαιβ κατασταση τωρα γτ τουσ λογουσ τουσ ξερεισ διαλεγεισ πραγματικο κοσμο η ιντερνετ αυτα πανω κατω καλη επιτυχια

----------


## elis

ο πραγματικοσ κοσμοσ ειναι σαν το ιντερνετ εχει κολπα που γινονται λαιβ οπωσ το τρολαρισμα κλπ σκεψου αυτα τα καναμε λαιβ τοτε και τωρα τα κανετε εσεισ ψηφιακα κι εμεισ μασ πηρε η μπαλλα και καηκαμε

----------


## Eagle guy

Δυστυχώς από ό,τι καταλαβαίνω έχεις εσωστρέφεια και αποφευκτική διαταραχή προσωπικότητας. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι μπορεί η κατάσταση να βελτιωθεί αλλά μέχρι ενός σημείου, δηλαδή μάλλον δε θα γίνεις σαν ένας "συνηθισμένος" άνθρωπος, θα έχεις πάντα μια διαφορετικότητα. Αυτό δεν είναι απαραίτητα κακό βέβαια, μπορείς να βρεις λίγους και καλούς φίλους (οι οποίοι ίσως είναι και πιο κοινωνικοί). Κι εγώ τα ίδια συμπτώματα έχω, σε μικρότερο βαθμό.

----------


## stavrinafly

Σπουδάζει? Κανείς κάτι?? Σε νιώθω αλήθεια έτσι ήμουνα αλλα με το καιρό εκανα παρέες

----------


## ariana

Έχω περάσει σε μια σχολή αλλά επειδή έχασα την πρώτη μου επιλογή για λίγα μόρια,ξαναδινω πανελληνιες,γενικά τώρα λόγω και της μίνι κατάθλιψης που μάλλον έπαθα επειδή δεν πέρασα στην σχολή που ηθελα, απομονώθηκα ακόμη περισσότερο κοινωνικά παρόλα αυτά προσπαθώ αλλά είναι δύσκολο.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Καλησπέρα είμαι 18 χρονών έχω εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια κοινωνική φοβία και έχω βελτιωθεί αρκετα με την ψυχοθεραπεία πιο πολύ οσον αφορά το να είμαι λειτουργική δηλαδη να πηγαίνω για ψώνια κλπ.Όμως έχω ακόμη πρόβλημα στις διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις,δεν μιλάω πολύ, δεν κραταώ βλεμματική επαφή,ντρέπομαι πολύ,μιλάω χαμηλόφωνα.Προσπαθώ παρα πολύ να το αλλάξω αυτο δηλαδη προσπαθώ να συμμετέχω σε συζητήσεις,να εκτίθομαι στον φόβο μου,συναντω καινουρια άτομα και δεν το αποφεύγω παρόλο που θέλω να το αποφύγω αλλα πολλες φορές επείδη δεν μιλάω πολυ,φαίνομαι απομακρη,λεω με το ζορι γεια, οχι επειδη δεν θελω να πω αλλα επειδη αγχωνομαι και ετσι οι αλλοι νομιζουν οτι ειμαι αγενης οτι δεν τους συμπαθω και μετα απογοητευομαι γιατι πραγματικα προσπαθω.Πολλες φορες νιωθω οτι θελω να μιλησω αλλα δεν μπορω,εχω τοσο αγχος οτι θα με κρινουν που οι σκεψεις μου και αυτα που θελω να πω τις περισσοτερες φορες δεν γινονται ποτε λεξεις δηλαδη δεν τα λεω.Το χειροτερο ειναι οτι εχω τοσο αγχος μην με κρινουν που τελικα με ολα αυτα που κανω για να αποφυγω να με κρινουν πχ χαμηλη βλεμματικη επαφη,απομονωση.. προξενουν ακομη περισσοτερη κριτικη γιατι ολοι νομιζουν εξαιτιας αυτων οτι ειμαι αγενης και το εχω μαθει οτι το νομιζουν γιατι το εχουν πει.Εκει που εκτιθεμαι στο φοβο μου και χαιρομαι για την προσπαθεια μου γιατι δεν το απεφυγα ακομη κι αν δεν μιλουσα πολυ,απογοητευομαι γιατι η προσπαθεια δεν ειναι ποτε αρκετη και ολοι νομιζουν οτι ειμαι αγενης,και αυτοι που ξερουν οτι εχω κοινωνικη φοβια μου λενε οτι δεν προσπαθω ενω πραγματικα προσπαθω παρα πολυ,δεν ξερω τι αλλο να κανω.


Επειδη κι εγω εχω τετοια προβληματα δε νομιζω οτι μας περνανε για αγενεις. Ο αγενης σε κοιταει στα ματια και σου φερεται ασχημα. Απλα μας θεωρουν απομακρους. Καποιοι αλλοι μας αντιλαμβανονται ως δειλους και αδυναμους.

----------


## blackbird

Ρε παιδιά, αμάν με τις διαγνώσεις. Η αποφευκτική διαταραχή είναι κάτι αρκετά πιο βαρύ από την κοινωνική φοβία. Η κοινωνική φοβία (που λογικά είναι η διάγνωση της κοπέλας από ψυχολόγο ή ψυχίατρο μιας και το αναφέρει) δεν είναι αρκετή; Εξάλλου λέει πως ΔΕΝ αποφεύγει την κοινωνική αλληλεπίδραση και ότι προσπαθεί. Η ψυχολόγος όταν αναφέρθηκα παλιά στη διαταραχή αυτή μου είπε να σταματήσω να διαβάζω στο ίντερνετ και ότι είναι αρκετά πιο βαριά μορφή της κοινωνικής φοβίας. Μην βάζουμε τώρα διαγνώσεις από μια περιγραφή της κοπέλας. Εξάλλου έχει τόση σημασία η διάγνωση; Και μάλιστα να είμαστε σε θέση να ξέρουμε και την εξέλιξή της;! Εδώ δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε την εξέλιξη για τις ψυχώσεις που είναι 10 φορές σοβαρότερη διαταραχή!

Κοπέλα μου συνέχισε να κάνεις αυτό που κάνεις, δηλαδή να εκτίθεσαι στον φόβο σου. Δεν είπε κανείς πως είναι εύκολο και όλα αυτά που νιώθεις είναι αναμενόμενα. Δεν είσαι αγενής και όποιος το νομίσει αυτό δεν σε αφορά γιατί αυτό σημαίνει πως είναι επιφανειακός άνθρωπος. Εγώ θεωρώ, από την εμπειρία μου παλαιότερα, πως μας θεωρούνε απλά ντροπαλούς ανθρώπους, πολύ ήσυχους και αμήχανους. Δεν μιλάς άσχημα και ούτε προσβάλλεις τους άλλους για να θεωρηθείς αγενής. Όσο μπορείς να βγαίνεις με ΜΕΓΑΛΕΣ παρέες, και αν γίνεται, έτσι για το γαμώτο, για να πας κόντρα στην κριτική, να αρχίζεις εσύ η ίδια να αυτοσαρκάζεσαι. Όσες φορές το έκανα άρχιζαν τα σχόλια "είσαι θεά", τα γέλια (καλοπροαίρετα) και γενικά επικρατούσε ωραία ατμόσφαιρα. Δεν είπα να πεις κάτι ακραίο και να σε ρεζιλέψεις. :Ρ αλλά έτσι ξεπερνάς λίγο και το "κόμπλεξ" για τον εαυτό σου. Δεν έγινε και τίποτα δηλαδή και πρώτη εσύ γελάς με κάτι που είπες ή έκανες ασπούμε. Αυτό σπάει σιγά σιγά και τον πάγο. Ή σε συζητήσεις σιγά σιγά επεμβαίνεις και αναπτύσσεις και δεξιότητες λόγου. Όλα αυτά γίνονται σταδιακά και θέλουν εξάσκηση για να δεις σημαντική βελτίωση.

Το ακραίο συναίσθημα του "βλέπω πόρτα και θέλω να φύγω" το αντιμετωπίζεις με ολόκληρο πλήθος και πείσμα. Δηλαδή εγώ σε σημείο που με το ζόρι μίλαγα με άνθρωπο, έπιασα δουλειά σαν σερβιτόρα σε εστιατόριο και έπειτα σε αεροδρόμιο. Εκεί που έβλεπα την πόρτα και ήθελα να εξαφανιστώ όταν επικρατούσε πίεση και εγώ έτρεμα ή δεν ανέπνεα καλά, εκεί ακριβώς πείσμωνα και έλεγα αν δεν κάτσω τώρα δεν θα τα καταφέρω ποτέ να το ξεπεράσω και θα είμαι πάντα έτσι. Εκεί που με έβαζαν στο σχολείο να συνοδέψω χορωδία στο πιάνο και να ακούγομαι εγώ σε όλο το σχολείο, μπορεί τα χέρια να έτρεμαν και η καρδιά μου να χτυπούσε δυνατά, αλλά αν δεν το έκανα δεν θα αντιμετώπιζα ποτέ τις φοβίες μου και δεν θα βελτιωνόμουν. Κανείς δεν είναι καταδικασμένος. Είμαι ακόμα ήσυχος χαρακτήρας, εσωστρεφής άνθρωπος. Αυτό ΔΕΝ θα αλλάξει και δεν είναι κάτι κακό για να αλλάξει - ίσα ίσα. Άλλο αυτό όμως και άλλο να έχεις την διαταραχή. Και πάλι όμως μπορείς να θεραπευτείς. Μην απελπίζεσαι. Και ας μην καταλαβαίνουν οι άλλοι την προσπάθεια που κάνεις. Δεν χρειάζεται. Δεν είναι κανείς μέσα σου. Εσύ ξέρεις.

----------


## Denis97

> Καλησπέρα είμαι 18 χρονών έχω εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια κοινωνική φοβία και έχω βελτιωθεί αρκετα με την ψυχοθεραπεία πιο πολύ οσον αφορά το να είμαι λειτουργική δηλαδη να πηγαίνω για ψώνια κλπ.Όμως έχω ακόμη πρόβλημα στις διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις,δεν μιλάω πολύ, δεν κραταώ βλεμματική επαφή,ντρέπομαι πολύ,μιλάω χαμηλόφωνα.Προσπαθώ παρα πολύ να το αλλάξω αυτο δηλαδη προσπαθώ να συμμετέχω σε συζητήσεις,να εκτίθομαι στον φόβο μου,συναντω καινουρια άτομα και δεν το αποφεύγω παρόλο που θέλω να το αποφύγω αλλα πολλες φορές επείδη δεν μιλάω πολυ,φαίνομαι απομακρη,λεω με το ζορι γεια, οχι επειδη δεν θελω να πω αλλα επειδη αγχωνομαι και ετσι οι αλλοι νομιζουν οτι ειμαι αγενης οτι δεν τους συμπαθω και μετα απογοητευομαι γιατι πραγματικα προσπαθω.Πολλες φορες νιωθω οτι θελω να μιλησω αλλα δεν μπορω,εχω τοσο αγχος οτι θα με κρινουν που οι σκεψεις μου και αυτα που θελω να πω τις περισσοτερες φορες δεν γινονται ποτε λεξεις δηλαδη δεν τα λεω.Το χειροτερο ειναι οτι εχω τοσο αγχος μην με κρινουν που τελικα με ολα αυτα που κανω για να αποφυγω να με κρινουν πχ χαμηλη βλεμματικη επαφη,απομονωση.. προξενουν ακομη περισσοτερη κριτικη γιατι ολοι νομιζουν εξαιτιας αυτων οτι ειμαι αγενης και το εχω μαθει οτι το νομιζουν γιατι το εχουν πει.Εκει που εκτιθεμαι στο φοβο μου και χαιρομαι για την προσπαθεια μου γιατι δεν το απεφυγα ακομη κι αν δεν μιλουσα πολυ,απογοητευομαι γιατι η προσπαθεια δεν ειναι ποτε αρκετη και ολοι νομιζουν οτι ειμαι αγενης,και αυτοι που ξερουν οτι εχω κοινωνικη φοβια μου λενε οτι δεν προσπαθω ενω πραγματικα προσπαθω παρα πολυ,δεν ξερω τι αλλο να κανω.


Λοιπον, είμαι 22, και νιώθω και γω ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα κάθε φορά που συναντάω καινούργια άτομα. Για να έχω επικοινωνία με άλλα άτομα κανονική πρέπει να περάσει πολύ καιρός. Πράγμα που δεν γίνεται ποτέ για όλα αυτά που λες παραπάνω. Είναι εχω βάλει στόχο να το αλλάξω όλο αυτό. Είναι τρελά επίπονη διαδικασία και μετά από κάθε βήμα ψιλο πέφτω σε "κατάθλιψη" για μία καμια μέρα. Την επόμενη βέβαια ξυπνάω πάλι αισιόδοξος. Άρχισα να πηγαίνω σε μία ομάδα τέχνης για να ανοιχτώ. Μπορώ να πώ οτί έγινε μια μικρή βελτίωση αλλα δεν κατάφερα να ανοιχτώ όσο θα πρεπε. Μιλαγα με άτομα και την επόμενη μέρα δεν μπορούσα να τους ξαναμιλήσω ανοιχτά. Ακραίο αλλα αληθινό. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν έχω ένα άτομο να νιώθω άνετα μαζί εκεί οπότε νιώθω πολύ ντροπή.Πήγα μια φορά σε ψυχολόγο και δεν με βοήθησε καθόλου.Αλλά επίσης πιστεύω χρειάζεται εξάσκηση στον πραγματικό κόσμο. Εγώ προσωπικά χρειάζομαι ένα άτομο ώστε να μπορέσω να υποστηρίζει σε δραστηριότητες που έχουν να κάνουν με το ξεπέρασμα της ντροπής(πχ ομάδα, ομάδα). Θεωρώ ότι θα βοηθηθείς και συ. Εάν θες να αλληλοβοηθούμε και να επικοινωνήσουμε πες μου .

----------


## el.gre

Γεια σου θα το ξεπερασεις ειμαι σιγουρη κι εγω καποτε ετσι ημουν.Τωρα στα σαραντα πλεον εχω βελτιωθει πολυ καμια σχεση με κεινο το 18χρονο που ημουν.Μακαρι το θαρρος που εχω τωρα να το χα απο τοτε ποσα πραγματα θα χα καταφερει στη ζωη μου!!!η συμβουλη που θα σου δωσω ειναι να συνεχισεις την προσπαθεια κ οπωσδηποτε ψυχολογικη υποστηριξη απο επαγγελματια ψυχολογο η ψυχιατρο.συνεδριες κ γνωσιακη συμπεριφορικη.μακαρι να τα χα κανει κι εγω αυτα θα χα κανει αλματα στην εξελιξη μου

----------


## masterridley

Είμαι 34 χρονών και ακόμα έχω πρόβλημα με αυτά που αναφέρεις, πχ βλεμματική επαφή, σιωπή κτλ.
Είμαι άνεργος εδώ και ένα χρόνο λόγω αυτού και μόλις τώρα ξεκίνησα συνεντεύξεις ξανά.

Αντίθετα με τους άλλους, δεν θέλω να σε καθησυχάσω. Θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να βρεις έναν τρόπο να λες
ότι σου έρχεται στο κεφάλι πάση θυσία. Ένας τρόπος να εκπαιδευτείς είναι να μπεις σε κάποιο τσατ
που κανείς δεν σε ξέρει και να ποστάρεις ό,τι σκέφτεσαι, χωρίς φίλτρο. Να επιδιώξεις δηλαδή την
καταστροφή που τόσο φοβάσαι. Ή να γραφτείς σε κάποιο φόρουμ και να κάνεις το ίδιο. Εγώ για μια
μικρή περίοδο το έκανα αυτό και είχε βελτιωθεί πάρα πολύ η αυτο-εικόνα μου και το χιούμορ μου.

Άλλη συμβουλή είναι να ξεκινήσεις πράγματα που σε κάνουν να νιώθεις καλά, πχ χορό, κυρίως
ομαδικά όπου βλέπεις τους άλλους μόνο 2 ώρες την εβδομάδα. Και αυτό με είχε βοηθήσει όταν το
έκανα.

Χμ, αν θυμηθώ κι άλλα θα ποστάρω.

----------

